# South Dakota Trespass law



## justin_SBEll

I was wondering what the trespass law in south dakota is? I know in North dakota if its not posted you can hunt it but not sure about south dakota, and if permission is always required are farmers usually willing to give permission for guys to jumps snows?


----------



## MrSafety

Try www.sdgfp.info in SD, unless it's a walk-in area......you need permission.......


----------



## snowsforlife

do most landowners post their names on the fields?


----------



## deked

Very few do... you must carry a plat book or knock on doors. Good luck! :beer:


----------



## justin_SBEll

Hey deked im from willmar too haha...small world


----------



## sodakhunter13

You need permission and most land owners are very strict on trespassing so dont push it. It also is not easy to find land owners and can be tough getting permission.


----------



## GooseKiller

In South Dakota, you need land owner permission. Like others have said, I think only about .005% of the farmers post their name on the fields and some farmers may live as far as 45 miles or more away. Unless you are familiar with the land and the land owners, it is gonna be tough to just find a field and get permission. But in SD there are a TON of walk in areas, some are just grassy pastures and some have water, and some are even fields of picked corn and other crops that are GREAT for decoying! Anyhow....good luck guys!


----------



## andrewskywaterfowl

Most won't give out permission to jump anyway so your best off not going out in South Dakota ever. If you can't decoy them stay home my 2 cents! Your only making it harder for those who put the time in that do decoy snows.


----------



## fowlhunter7

I have never seen a field in SD that the farmer has posted with their name on it. Like others have said, farmers own land a many miles away from where they live. So a plat book comes in very handy. I wouldn't recomend jumping geese w/o permission from the landowner. I have seen many people turned in for tresspassing. Get the go ahead from the landowner before you hunt!!


----------



## ICE'EM

Most of the farmers i have talked to out there are more than willing to let you hunt in their fields.. however around the day county area the people dont even seem to want to talk I have been able to hunt some fields there but its hard to find a farmer that isn't pissy. maybe its in the water?!?!?!


----------



## duckbuster434

I would not suggest even going on a trip if all you are going to do is drive around and jump.


----------



## ICE'EM

I disagree. i have been getting into decoying the past few years but before that it was all stocking. we had tried decoying but it didnt work out for us and we didnt want to go back empty handed so we would find flocks that we could stock, go get permission and shoot em up. its quite a rush being able to sneek up on a huge flock of snows


----------



## GooseKiller

I totally agree with ICE'EM I have hunted snow geese in SD every year since I was a little boy, and I love it! There is no greater rush than to be able to crawl up on a huge flock of snows and jump them and just hammer em! We have shot many many many more snows this way over decoying...yes you have days were decoying is GREAT, but I love to stalk the little white bastards and jumping them is something I will never give up! I will do it until the day comes where I'm physically not able to do it anymore!


----------



## Scatterwood

Infants can crawl...


----------



## B.D.B.

"There is no greater rush than to be able to crawl up on a huge flock of snows and jump them and just hammer em!"

WHAT?!?! :eyeroll:

Obviously you've never had a tornado of *decoying* snows over your head.

I've done both, not even a comparison...


----------



## ICE'EM

its fun lining up heads in you sights for those first few shots :sniper:


----------



## B.D.B.

IMO, it's more fun fooling the smartest form of waterfowl to come in feet down after being hunted hard for the past 6+ months. :beer:


----------



## ICE'EM

their so difficult sometimes but when they come in i agree it is rewarding


----------



## tipup

SD is pheasant country and no one hunts pheasants on private land without permission. Land owners protect there habitat and the dollars it brings them, but many will allow you to hunt waterfowl if you don't show up with an army. Unfortunately, most goose hunters these days show up with 5-6 people.


----------



## justin_SBEll

I agree i would rather be sitting in my layout with 600 decoys around me shooting flocks of 100+ decoying any day, but we are in high school and cant afford to go buy 600 decoys at this time. I also enjoy a hour long stalk too though


----------



## SDwaterfowler

I have no problem with stalkers that gain permission first and it sounds like that is your intent. It is sometimes pretty hard to find the farmers/landowners so I would suggest getting some plats for the areas you plan on hunting. Keep those birds on the move so they keep working the rest of our decoy spreads! :wink:


----------



## Quacker Wacker

half the reason people stalk is they dont have the money to buy 1K plus decoys a blind and possibly a trailer. They stock because they can afford that and most dont beleive it is worth all the money to hunt 2-4 weeks a year for snows.Although if u do choose to spend the money and decoy it is well worth it. Just my opinion. Back to the topic it can be tough to get permission sometimes but make sure u ask when in south dakota to avoid one of two things; u hutning land that others already have permission for and upsetting them a great much, and u upsetting a landowner. Good Luck. :beer:


----------



## PJ

Quacker Wacker said:


> half the reason people stalk is they dont have the money to buy 1K plus decoys a blind and possibly a trailer. They stock because they can afford that and most dont beleive it is worth all the money to hunt 2-4 weeks a year for snows.Although if u do choose to spend the money and decoy it is well worth it. Just my opinion. Back to the topic it can be tough to get permission sometimes but make sure u ask when in south dakota to avoid one of two things; u hutning land that others already have permission for and upsetting them a great much, and u upsetting a landowner. Good Luck. :beer:


I am pretty sure that with gas prices it is going to be cheaper to sit in the decoys then drive around. Just my .02.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

GooseKiller said:


> I love to stalk the little white bastards


Wow...


----------



## Double Cluck

I prefer to decoy but I don't have a problem with stalkers either if they have permission. Any of you who are too proud to jump need to remember what this season is for; LOWER the numbers. If someone has permission on a field and wants to jump, I hope they rake as many heads as possible. Especially if I am laying in the decoys somewhere not seeing crap, get those birds moving!


----------



## duckp

ICE'Em,
Did you ever think it might be in your water?I know when they pumped all the old RR oil out of Foot and Willmar lakes it went directly into your water tower.Also,turkey guts from your Jennie O plant may go in the tower as well.
As to Day County and the 'pissy'farmers,ever wonder why?I'm on a Township Board in Day County and can assure you the subject of Mn waterfowlers comes up often in those meetings-with good reason.Unfortunately a number of bad apples from your State have made all Mn residents unwelcome in many places.In the past 3 years I've personally had 3 serious situations with trespassing minnesotans and in one case,the guy(swimming pool company from Mpls)is real lucky he got out of the State and that the vehicle was registered to the company,(proof problems)or he'd be facing much more than trespass charges.
Its particularly depressing and embarrasing for me since I retired here 6 years ago-from Minnesota.
South Dakotans are some of the greatest people in the world-a main reason we moved here-treat them with respect and you'll get it back.For now though,I'd agree,switch license plates to almost anywhere other than Mn and your odds will go up in terms of access.With good reason.Trust me,the wardens and the sheriffs office are waiting for those that don't have permission and-with more and more CRP(walk in areas included)going out,its not going to get better.
Good hunting.
PS For what its worth,I've yet to see a Snow in Day county this year.A few not far south though.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Phil The Thrill said:


> GooseKiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love to stalk the little white bastards
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
Click to expand...

This is a perfect example of the disrepect towards the birds the spring season brings out in some people. People think they cool by saying things like that but it just shows ignorance.


----------



## MrSafety

duckP.....All good points. I've hunted Day county for 10 years now and we've never, ever, hunted without either permission in person, or over the phone, giving the guy my lic. plate # and vehicle description so he knows it's me. I will say this though........I've never ever run into a "pissy" farmer. We know many farmers in Sd and I have to say they are absolutely the most accommodating people I've ever met. I do recall one instance where I got an odd look from a farmer I'd contaceted in his shop for snow goose hunting........I told him we'd been out scouting and found a field they'd been using a couple days. I showed him my plat book and asked if he'd allow us to set decoys and hunt a couple days...........he looked at me, paused, (at which point I figured I'd be hearing NO, especially since I slammed his dog's tail in the shop door by accident on the way in) and he said, "You're ASKING to hunt snow geese?" I replied I never hunt unless I have permission.........he said I could hunt any of his land, and proceeded to show me on the plat where all of his land was. I stop in and say hi every time we're out there. We're headin' out in a few days and enjoy visiting with the friends (farmers) we've made out there almost as much as the hunting!


----------



## Leo Porcello

MrSafety said:


> I replied I never hunt unless I have permission.........he said I could hunt any of his land, and proceeded to show me on the plat where all of his land was. I stop in and say hi every time we're out there. We're headin' out in a few days and enjoy visiting with the friends (farmers) we've made out there almost as much as the hunting!


MrSafety that is a perfect example of how when you show landowners respect it comes back ten fold! :beer:


----------



## reeb10

Unfortanualty many Minnesota hunters get bunched into the bad apples. I am from Minnesota and have hunted ND and SD for 15 years plus and i always ask premission even in ND when its not posted. Last year I talked to a farmer who did not post his land in ND and he was so apprecitive that i asked, we sat and shot the BS for an hour. (my buddies were wondering what was going on) Any way my point is during our discussion he told me to go and talk to another farmer up the road about 3 miles away and he was going to call him before i got there to let him know i was comming. we ended up getting on some prime pheasant land which we hunted for 3 days straight (killed out every day). I agree with some of the others always ask permission, sometimes you run into someone who has had a bad day but most of the time the land owners just want to know who is on there land.


----------



## T Shot

A little courtesy and respect will go a long, long way...


----------



## Original Goosebuster

Isn't it true that in SODAK you have the right to hunt the ditches and mile roads, or section lines? In SODAK lastspring ran into a couple guys who were shooting 50 or 60 a day jumping off of roads and ditches.


----------



## ICE'EM

duckp,

I agree that most everyone in so dak are nice. I know a few people that live out there and they are laid back like most of the people out there. However, I was just letting the guy know that it might be difficult to gain permission in that area. I was just stating a fact that most of the farmers get mad when you ask even though they might have a good reason to. As for the "maybe it's in the water" comment its just an expression not to be taken literally. Also i do agree willmar is a s*&t hole town and nothing would make me more happy than if jenny-o left this town and took their workers with em. hope you enjoy it out there i wish i could live in sodak


----------



## ICE'EM

original goosebuster,

Love the movie. Do you do a lot of filming?


----------



## duckp

Ice'em,
Interesting addition to this thread.The Webster(Day Co)paper,the 'Reporter and Farmer',in yesterdays addition,listed convictions for the recent past.I didn't count them but there were about a dozen non-residents ticketed for trespassing.I think all but 3 were Minnesotans.
Knowingly trespassing means loss of license here and in all 'compact'States which includes Minnesota.
Take care all,ask permission,good hunting.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Good so see the law it catching them! Do you have a link to that paper?


----------



## USAlx50

Sotas causing problems again :lol:


----------



## maanjus11

I think the consensus is that Minnesotans get a bad rap for a select few...and in turn some Minnesotans think SoDak residents are a-holes because of a select few. I myself have had nothing but great experiences with the locals. Some of the nicest people I have met.

Here's one story of a "run-in." My dad and I a few years ago were out pheasant hunting and we had permission to hunt on a farmer's land (I'm good friends with his son). The farmer showed us ump-teen different places to hunt, we thought we were making good notes and the last thing we wanted to do was accidently trespass...but wouldn't you know it, that's exactly what we did. The owner of the land came barreling out to us and I thought we were in for it; however we just explained the situation. I'm sure he thought we were a couple idiots and I guess I would have to agree with him, but since it was deer hunting season he brought us to another part of his land and told us to walk that. Wouldn't you know it we kicked out a nice doe that his wife shot, we also picked up a couple of birds. We helped him load it up and apologized again and were on our way. A-hole? Definitely not.


----------



## Original Goosebuster

ICE'EM said:


> original goosebuster,
> 
> Love the movie. Do you do a lot of filming?


We do alot of filming and have had some great success. I dont know if you looked on youtube but there is one that is much better called snowy goose hunt


----------



## duckp

Leo,
Its:
www.reporterandfarmer.com


----------



## Leo Porcello

Thank you!


----------



## ICE'EM

Original goose buster, 
I the title Snowy canada goose hunting?


----------



## Original Goosebuster

ICE'EM said:


> Original goose buster,
> I the title Snowy canada goose hunting?


Yeah added by goosebusters hope youl ike it


----------

